# Pet photographer in West Midlands?



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend one? Would like to get some professional pics of Quin whilst she's still young. Live near Dudley but happy to travel for a good service and nice pics! Thanks! x


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in Milton Keynes but I'm happy to travel, meet half way or you can come to me. My website is in the link in my signature. Any question feel free to PM me :biggrin:


----------

